# Rapido 9048DF



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

My passenger mirror electric adjustment is only 1/2 working. Cannot see how to remove the glass or the white cover so I can check inside behind the mirror to see for fault. Anyone know how?

Alan


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Alan we have a 9048DF with a similar problem, but after breaking the glass in my car mirror trying to remove as per instructions, I decided that I would just manually move the van mirrors on the basis that they are hideously expensive to replace. You could try asking on the "Rapido Owners Group UK" page on Facebook. There are many 9048DF owners on there. Oh and if you do find the answer please let me know.


----------

